# CPC-A in Allentown, PA



## tlspeer (Sep 24, 2011)

My name is Tiffany Speer. I have my CPC-A. I have a diploma from LTI in Medical Coding and Billing, diploma from Lehigh Carbon Community College in Health Care Coding and working on my Associates in Applied Sciences for Health Information Technology. Seeking a part-time/full-time position within 10 miles of Allentown, PA. I may be entry-level, but that is not a fault--I am a hard worker & eager to gain experience and learn from other coders. Currently working in medical records and am used to seeing documentation for both LVH and St. Luke's Hospital.


----------

